# VOX Article - Demystifying the collapse in trade



## onq (2 Jan 2010)

Demystifying the collapse in trade

http://www.voxeu.org/index.php?q=node/3731

It is useful when looking at trade figures collapsing so catastrophically on a global basis to understand the part played in this by the effects of fragmented production arising from globalization.

The benefit is that when the tap is turned on again, the leveraging effects of the elasticity of real world trade to real world income will work in our favour.

ONQ.


----------

